# What you think about this awesome red dragon HMPK



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

What you think about this awesome red dragon HMPK


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

His caudal fin has a messy outline, and it has rounded edges, which is a flaw. His ventral fins are too short to match his anal fin, and his anal fin does not come to a point like it should.

He has a severe spoon-dip in his head, which is a flaw, his dorsal fin looks like a first-time barber did a hack-job on it, and on top of it all, he has diamond-eye, which is a genetic defect which will cause him to go blind.

This is really a terrible fish, and should NEVER be bred.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

+1 to nimble, he is pretty as a pet but a horrible breeder.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

I think he has an unusually high crest rather than spoon-faced, but I agree with the above. He has too many flaws to be a workable breeder.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Ohhh really i was planning to breed him thnx


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Be careful not to get so enchanted by color that you forget to look at the fish. The color is only part - and in my opinion the least important part.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Nimble said:


> This is really a terrible fish, and should NEVER be bred.


This comment made me LOL. 

I know it's just honest critique, but it sounds so terrible!


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Lol
I will try to bred him to see how it goes


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

But why? There are few redeeming qualities to this fish. If you are looking to breed for show, you will have a lot of work to do to get showable fish from him. Better to keep him as a pet and get decent breeding stock rather than expend resources and breed for generations in an effort to make him something he's not. You can get pretty looking fish with better form almost anywhere- you can even do better at pet stores, at least around my parts.

Not only that, it's (in my opinion) inhumane to breed a fish with a defect like diamond eye. This will eventually cause him to go blind, if it hasn't already. Why condemn a future generation of fish?


----------



## Revosok (Aug 11, 2015)

Akkikumar said:


> Lol
> I will try to bred him to see how it goes


Just remember to try to find a female who will balance out his faults!

Edit: I mean form wise.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Revosok said:


> Just remember to try to find a female who will balance out his faults!


There's no female that can balance out genetic blindness.

As Kevinap2 said: Breeding this fish would be inhumane as it will condemn countless fry to eventual blindness.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

I am not planning for show quality fish, I just want to raise fry's to adult age.
I tried 2-3 times in past but unfortunately I lost all fry's.
I just want to breed him for experiment, once I succeed in growing fry's to adult then I will get some descent pair for breeding.
Who knows I may get some quality fish from him


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Akkikumar said:


> I am not planning for show quality fish, I just want to raise fry's to adult age.
> I tried 2-3 times in past but unfortunately I lost all fry's.
> I just want to breed him for experiment, once I succeed in growing fry's to adult then I will get some descent pair for breeding.
> Who knows I may get some quality fish from him


And you are willing to risk blindness? For what?

Sorry, he's not awe_some_. His genetic predesposition to blindness makes him aw_ful_.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

+1 to RusselTheShihTzu. If you are going to breed for practice (some people disagree with that, I don't really have an opinion on it), at least breed a fish without obvious defects. It's one thing to breed a pair of plain old veiltails if you have a plan to rehome the fry, they can live a happy life. It's quite another to breed a fish with a genetic defect. You are breeding an entire generation of fish that will be extremely likely to go blind. It's inhumane.

You have multiple people telling you not to breed this fish. Don't do it. There is nothing about this fish that should be passed down to future generations.


----------



## qumaquarist (Aug 21, 2015)

Admittedly, I know nothing of breeding fish. However, it seems that some pretty seasoned aquarists are warning you of potential genetic anomalies. If that's the case, I would say that disregarding that advice and breeding anyway is rather selfish and downright unethical. After all, it's the offspring that will have to survive with the potential genetic defects, not you.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

OK guys, thanks for your advice.
Will avoid breeding him, anyone know how to cure this diamond eye of Betta fish any home remedies?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've seen that banana leaves help. Also... I thought diamond eye only got worse when Bred dragon x dragon? if he breeds that male with a regular fish it'll even out or no?


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

That is what I want to experiment, if dragon with diamond eye breed with normal hmpk female what will happen. But no one is agreeing on breeding him..
I also heard about banana leaves treatment here http://bettasource.com/forums/topic/2937-diamond-eye-dried-banana-leaf/


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I've always been told never to breed heavy dragon x dragon to avoid diamond eye but normal x dragon is okay... I'm not sure if this is correct? I'm assuming it's not because everybody is getting pretty worked up about this guy. If it is true that diamond eye x regular will still produce more diamond eyes then I'd avoid breeding him


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Breeding to a regular HMPK will not get rid of the dragon genes that cause diamond eye. Breeding this guy to anything means his offspring will be genetically predisposed to the condition. Breeding dragon x non-dragon is okay when you do not have any genetic problems apparent with either fish. 

It's like breeding a rosetail fish. If you breed a fish that is a rosetail, you may create some pretty, marketable fish; but you also run the risk of creating X-factor fish. If you breed a rosetail fish responsibly, you can have workable offspring. But you never breed a rosetail fish showing X-factor issues to anything. Even if bred to a delta or other fish with a lower ray count, you do not want to pass the X-factor genes along. This is the same thing. Never, ever breed a fish with a genetic defect.

Besides that, even if you did breed to a non-dragon, you still have lots of form faults to fix.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

So the fish might have or might not have diamond eye but will for sure carry the gene which is what wants to be avoided? Okay, now I understand a little bit better but if they just carry the "gene" what would cause it to pop up later on in an offsprings spawn? Another diamond eye x fish that carries diamond eye or dragon x fish that carries diamond eye?


----------

